# Lifetime National Park Pass



## roadfix (Aug 6, 2017)

Now that I'm old enough I think I'm going to get a lifetime, senior National Park Pass before the major price increase by the end of the month.    I have no idea when I'll be visiting a NP again but I'd like to have that card in my wallet, just in case....


----------



## Addie (Aug 6, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Now that I'm old enough I think I'm going to get a lifetime, senior National Park Pass before the major price increase by the end of the month.    I have no idea when I'll be visiting a NP again but I'd like to have that card in my wallet, just in case....



There are some benefits to aging.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 6, 2017)

I can't wait to get on Medicare


----------



## buckytom (Aug 6, 2017)

How old do you have to be, and how much is it, roadfix?

There are several small National Parks here that we visit (mostly beaches, or for hiking/canoeing) so I'd like to get one if I qualify.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 6, 2017)

Shrek has had one since he qualified, it has come in very handy.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 7, 2017)

buckytom said:


> How old do you have to be, and how much is it, roadfix?
> 
> There are several small National Parks here that we visit (mostly beaches, or for hiking/canoeing) so I'd like to get one if I qualify.



Bucky, once you turn 62 you can purchase a National Park Senior Pass for $10 up until August 28.
We got ours as soon as DH turned 62.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 7, 2017)

I think Bucky has a couple more years to go.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 7, 2017)

Yup, 10 to be exact. I was hoping it was more like AARP.

Thanks, K-girl.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 7, 2017)

Yep, 62.   I'm going to my local NP office to sign up.    It's conveniently located very close to the REI I frequent.  I guess you need to go in person for this particular pass, not available on-line.


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 7, 2017)

I've had my senior pass for 8 years, since the summer after I turned 62.  

Even after the price increase goes into effect, it's still a great deal.  $80 for access to all national parks and most national monuments for the rest of your life is just about the best deal you will find anywhere.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 7, 2017)

Can it be used at state parks as well, or just at national parks? I know, that seems like a silly question, but I had to ask.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 7, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> Can it be used at state parks as well, or just at national parks? I know, that seems like a silly question, but I had to ask.



Yeah, not for use into State Parks.
Here's the site, check it out, and yes, you can apply for an America the Beautiful Senior Pass online

https://www.nps.gov/planyourvisit/passes.htm


----------



## roadfix (Aug 7, 2017)

OK, I'm confused......   It says you can apply for the senior pass in one of two ways, either in person or by mail.   It does not mention online.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 7, 2017)

roadfix said:


> OK, I'm confused......   It says you can apply for the senior pass in one of two ways, either in person or by mail.   It does not mention online.



Not sure which site you're on, but if you hit the link above, this a quote from NPS.gov :

_Senior Pass

Cost: $10 lifetime pass (see note in "how to purchase" for more details)
Available for: U.S. citizens or permanent residents age 62 or over. Applicants must provide documentation of age and residency or citizenship.
How to purchase:
In person at a federal recreation site (see PDF list of federal recreation sites that issue passes)
*Online–buy now from the USGS store!*
Through the mail using this application form (PDF).
NOTE: The cost of obtaining a Senior Pass through the mail or online is $20. $10 for the Senior Pass and $10 for processing the application.
The price of the lifetime Senior Pass will increase to $80 on August 28, 2017. A new $20 annual Senior Pass will become available at the same time. See more information about changes to the Senior Pass.
Additional information:
The Senior Pass may provide a 50 percent discount on some amenity fees charged for facilities and services such as camping, swimming, boat launch, and specialized interpretive services.
The Senior Pass generally does NOT cover or reduce special recreation permit fees or fees charged by concessioners.
Golden Age Passports are no longer sold. However, these passes will continue to be honored according to the provisions of the pass._

We got our pass at the next National Park that we went to after DH's 62nd b-day.  Granted that was quite a few years back, at this point in time, in order to take advantage of the lesser price, you need to get yours before (our post mark by) August 28, 2017.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok, thanks, you're right.    
I just ordered online.  "your identity has been verified electronically".....   Oh, ok, done deal, and I'm happy.


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 8, 2017)

Mrs. T and I both got them while we were in Alaska.  We don't frequent national parks, but had to pick them up at this price.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks, Kaneohegirlinaz, it's the state parks I'm really interested in. When they raised the fees on those a bunch of years back, I figured I'd never see the inside of a state park again in my life. Five years ago it was $20 to just drive in the gate and an additional $15+ to camp overnight. Who knows what the rates are now. Families used to go in and just have a day picnic. Not any more. From what I understand, those local little parks are pretty much deserted now.


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 12, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> Thanks, Kaneohegirlinaz, it's the state parks I'm really interested in. When they raised the fees on those a bunch of years back, I figured I'd never see the inside of a state park again in my life. Five years ago it was $20 to just drive in the gate and an additional $15+ to camp overnight. Who knows what the rates are now. Families used to go in and just have a day picnic. Not any more. From what I understand, those local little parks are pretty much deserted now.



Obviously, state parks are managed by each state, and a national parks pass wouldn't work for them.  We bought an annual pass for Colorado state parks and daily fees for Nebraska and Iowa parks are quite reasonable.  We spent 5 nights in Iowa parks and 3 nights in Nebraska earlier this year. No idea on the costs for any others.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 12, 2017)

Boy, that's a shame that your parks aren't being used.
Where we are now, we have several city parks that have
fees, but they're not very much. 
Parking fees are $3/day (Wednesday are free parking/entrance) 
and over night dry camping is $15, not bad.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2017)

I like Joshua Tree NP (2.5 hr drive) and with the pass I'm sure I'll be frequenting this park for camping trips, solo and with family.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2017)

I have had my pass for three years now. I use it more on Corp of Engineer campgrounds than anything else. Very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 21, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Bucky, once you turn 62 you can purchase a National Park Senior Pass for $10 up until August 28.
> We got ours as soon as DH turned 62.



The pass is not going away.  The cost will increase to $80.

I've had one for years.  It has paid for itself many times over.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 21, 2017)

roadfix said:


> OK, I'm confused......   It says you can apply for the senior pass in one of two ways, either in person or by mail.   It does not mention online.



You can get them at park ranger stations including some but not all park entrances.  I got my first at a toll booth.

A word to the wise.  They are not replaceable.  You lose you pay.  I know this from personal experience.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 21, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Yeah, not for use into State Parks.
> Here's the site, check it out, and yes, you can apply for an America the Beautiful Senior Pass online
> 
> https://www.nps.gov/planyourvisit/passes.htm



Some state parks are non pay for seniors.  The pass is acceptable as ID in the ones I have visited.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 10, 2017)

Yay!   Got my cool pass in the mail yesterday.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 10, 2017)

Your nationalparks cost? *confused*


----------



## roadfix (Sep 10, 2017)

20 bucks.  Lifetime pass.  Ordered it before the big price increase last month.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow, ours are free, some of the islands you have to pay the ferry or get your own boat.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 10, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> Wow, ours are free....



Ok, but do you have The Grand Canyon, Yellowstone, and Yosemite Nat'l Parks?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 10, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> Wow, ours are free, some of the islands you have to pay the ferry or get your own boat.


The people in your country are willing to pay a *lot* higher taxes than the majority of the people in our country for national services like that. It's unfortunate, since people who don't have a lot of money can't experience these things.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 11, 2017)

Roadfix: Nope, but  we Sarek ( no not Spocks dad, we had Sarek before that), Gotska sandön, Blå Jungfrun and Stora Mosse  to mention a few.


----------

